# What is the latest you have stayed up till playing video games?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

i have stayed up till 1am playing Championship Manager 2007 recently.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Cubivore. Pretty much the only game worth staying up late for

edit: oh, a you want time? Like 3 or 4 am or something, I guess


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I remember once playing Goldeneye 4 player on the old n64 until 8 in the morning with a bunch of university friends.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

I remember one time my parents brought out my desktop pc into the living room cause I was playing too much Maplestory then as a result my family mems bugged me a lot (unintentionally ofcourse) so I decided to just go to bed early and wake up at 2am so I can play distractions-free. Everyday for a duration of a few months, I think, that was my routine. And it was during my school-days.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

My Dad went to Aus for something work related during my 2 week school holidays a few years back. I stayed up all night by myself playing various stuff.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, I played Mass Effect 3 from about 12:30 am on a Tuesday, and stopped playing at about 1 PM on Wednesday........


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When the Wii came out around my birthday (back when I wasn't a sensitive tush), I invited a bunch of friends for a sleepover and we played Wii Sports all night long. I believe we played for 24 hours nonstop.

I think the only other game I did an all-nighter for was Civ 4. I fired up a marathon game and the next thing I know the sun was rising. That game is like a time machine.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

When we were in high school, my buddy and I spent 36 hours (straight) playing through Borderlands twice.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I spent 3-4 days straight playing team fortress. On day 4 I started falling asleep randomly so I finally went to bed.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I would do 2 all-nighters without any sleep whenever a new expansion in WoW would be released.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I played WoW 3 days in a row.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> I remember once playing Goldeneye 4 player on the old n64 until 8 in the morning with a bunch of university friends.


Just made me have a flash back of being a kid, pitch black playing golden eye with no volume :lol. Trying to be sneaky staying up late.

I can't really say a latest time. I've definitely played for over 14 hours before, no doubt. Just completely get absorbed and forget life for a day.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Near 48 hour straight to finish Final Fantasy 6 on Snes when it came out.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Done a couple of all-nights before I believe.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Around 24 hours. My friends and I went to a lock-in at this LAN gaming place we used to hang out at. Forgot what all we played. All of us refused to sleep and we all felt like utter crap by the end of it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

over the summer in middle school i stayed up for like 3 or 4 days straight, only leaving my room briefly to use the bathroom or for sustenance playing Morrowind .


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I've gone on ~24-hour marathon sessions in a few times in the past, but I haven't done that in a long time; I'm an old man now. ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Round about when Civ 5 first came out a few years ago now, one session was from 6pm till 7am the next day :-0


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Back when City Folk was the Animal Crossing game to play, I spent a good 10-15 hours playing online with friends during the summer(good times...).

Recently, I've spent nearly 12 hours on Smash Wii U playing For Glory mode. When I say Recently, I mean a month or two ago. My internet has become way too laggy to pull something off like that again.


----------



## SimplyBrown (Mar 25, 2015)

I played 20 hours straight of Call of Duty 4 multiplayer back when I had friends... Went on like a 50 win streak lol. Ah gaming used to be great until school had to be my main focus.

I also played cs:go for 2 days straight until I ran out of redbull..... then slept like a rock.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Near 48 hour straight to finish Final Fantasy 6 on Snes when it came out.


I'm playing FF6 right now coincidently - still holds up in my opinion :yes


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I used to play WoW until about 5am quite often. I also remember playing the first Mass Effect game until around 3 or 4.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I played a quake 2 mod all night long one time.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

WoW can be blamed for most of mine

Many staying up till 6-7am's

Many staying "up" till 9-10am's

Many just not going to bed and playing right through


I'm actually struggling to think of something else thats kept me up so late, its usually when I know I'm nearing the end of a lengthy RPG and I push on to complete it

Think I might have skipped school and stayed up all night playing FFX when it came out too.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know, probably 8 or 9 in the morning. I go to sleep most days somewhere around 5 AM so it wasn't too extreme. Not like the old days where I would game out all day. I remember getting out of bed in the morning and playing Kotor all day before hitting the hay.


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

I only remember pulling a full all nighter (till like 9am) once but it probably happened a few more times. Countless times till 2 3 or 4am though. I often used to have difficulty sleeping after long gaming sessions as well, sometimes like 2-3 hours to fall asleep afterwards which wasn't too nice.

Games were runescape and aoe3


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Remember when I got The Last of Us, I stayed up until 2am playing that. I was playing the level in the game in a basement of the hotel, so it pretty much scared me silly lol. But generally I don't stay up late playing games.


----------



## deadpegasus (Mar 30, 2015)

Drunky said:


> Remember when I got The Last of Us, I stayed up until 2am playing that. I was playing the level in the game in a basement of the hotel, so it pretty much scared me silly lol. But generally I don't stay up late playing games.


I still haven't got passed that level >.<

I remember staying up all night playing Skyrim when it first came out, I've also probably pulled an all nighter on the Sims 3


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

deadpegasus said:


> I still haven't got passed that level >.<


After cowering in the corner for a few minutes, I picked up the key card first then turned on the generator then legged it to the door lol.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've played more than 12 hours straight plenty. Of course, I tend not to play games that long in one play-through, but I've done it enough that it's no longer unusual. 

I'm not sure about my longest session, it could have lasted anywhere from 20 hours to 40 hours (with restroom and snack breaks in between. I might have taken a short nap as well). The release of Gears of War 2 and Gears of War 3 held my attention to the extreme, but like I said, it's hard to remember because my idea of an extreme session is unusual. Everyone I knew was on Gears of War 3 all launch day, most of us were practicing to go pro, a dedicated day for gaming felt appropriate. Great times.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Couldn't sleep the other night, and played Garden Warfare from around 10pm to 7:30 or so the following morning.. That game is addicting. -_-


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

ChuckyFinster said:


> Couldn't sleep the other night, and played Garden Warfare from around 10pm to 7:30 or so the following morning.. That game is addicting. -_-


I love that game. I got every single achievement for it. I thought the premise of having abilities and classes in a FPS was unique and the leveling system and cosmetic items were really fresh too. I've actually never heard anyone else mention it before lol.

My answer is whenever a WoW expansion comes out I usually stay up the first 2 or 3 days straight playing. I'm always one of the first max levels on my server as well as the best geared after spamming heroic dungeons before raiding starts.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Vaust said:


> I love that game. I got every single achievement for it. I thought the premise of having abilities and classes in a FPS was unique and the leveling system and cosmetic items were really fresh too. I've actually never heard anyone else mention it before lol.
> 
> My answer is whenever a WoW expansion comes out I usually stay up the first 2 or 3 days straight playing. I'm always one of the first max levels on my server as well as the best geared after spamming heroic dungeons before raiding starts.


The 'cosmetic' items are my favorite thing about this game, lol. I always look forward to what costume pieces I unlock, or what new gesture my character can do. The cutesy feel of the game makes it 10x more enjoyable than any other game I've played.. The cartoon-y feel actually sort of reminds me of Team Fortress.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I've stayed up for a whole 72 hours playing a game (Civilization IV)


----------



## Moxria (Mar 22, 2015)

till about 9 am - I was playing an MMO called SWTOR and since then I have stayed up till 8 am a few times for games like WoW or battlefield or whatever


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

5am


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ages ago, I could play video games all night. Caffeine got me through the day.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Multiple nighters. Soul Calibur 3, since my data's corrupted, I can't unlock everything if I turn it off, won't let you save progress in the mode you need to unlock from. It's either stay up and play, or shut it off and start from stage 1 which'll only lead to another nighter. And to make it awesomer, my game won't load certain arenas, so I have to be strategic in which is fought in.

To make it awesomerer, I reached near the end after those nighters and the single path to continue was an arena that won't load... freaking fantastic, right? I'm still so happy about it.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Only like 3am and only a couple of times. I could never pull off an all nighter.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

42 hours with food breaks and toilet breaks


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I've pulled too many all-nighters to remember, usually always in multiplayer. I always feel like **** afterward so I try to avoid it. I've only stayed up that late on single-player a few times, like when I got Bulletstorm I just played through the whole thing straight.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

A few weeks ago, I decided to get back into MapleStory, started a new character on a new server. Started playing after work on Friday, kept playing until 6am in the morning. Slept for a few hours until 10pm-ish then after having a little something to eat I was back into the game.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Does not sleep at all count? I didn't sleep for the day i downloaded Watch Dogs, Saints Row 4, Tomb Raider and Skyrim. I then slept in the afternoon the following day for an hour or three and slept for the usual 8 hours the following night.


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Started playing at 1 in the affternoon and finished at 7 in the morning, I think I was playing skyrim.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

About 6 am or so 0_0


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

last time was playing straight 3 hours underhell a very decent mod for source engine and it only released chapter 1 later it will release chapter 2 on steam


----------

